# Goodbye to chair hogs or Good things to come out of COVID



## LisaRex (Sep 22, 2020)

Just got back from a week at MOW resort.   On our first day, we learned that towel service had been discontinued, presumably to minimize the handling of wet, dirty towels that in theory could be carrying the virus.  If you wanted a clean towel, they directed you to wash it yourself in your condo.   No problem, and undoubtedly better for the environment becaus3 you were incentivized to hang them up and dry them vs washing them every day.  

They also posted a new policy of absolutely no saving of chairs. So adieu to 7am pilgrimages to the pool area with an armful of towels that boorish guests used to do every day to “reserve” their preferred seat.

It was delightful to be able to go down to the pool at any time of the day and find available chairs. Granted, this was shoulder season, in the middle of hurricane season and COVID, but I do think that it helped with availability. 

These are two policies that I hope remain after the pandemic passes into history.


----------



## zentraveler (Sep 23, 2020)

I have thought since March that there a few silver linings in all of this. Many terrible aspects that remotely be silver plated and we will have lost a lot in terms of lovely aspects of living that will not come back (e.g. small neighborhood businesses). But with any luck this will "reset" some of the more obnoxious aspects of what had evolved into our modern life.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 23, 2020)

MOW.  No more placing towels and books on empty pool chairs at 7AM and no one using them the whole morning is just outstanding. IMHO.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 23, 2020)

Another COVID policy was the discontinuance of the mid-week tidy.  I could also live with that forever, as well, and declined it whenever possible even before COVID.  

FYI, because I'm not immune to the negative effects this might have on employment, I tipped $40 when I checked out instead of the usual $20.  I hope it helped.


----------



## Monykalyn (Sep 23, 2020)

I also liked the cleaning of chairs between guest uses.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 23, 2020)

Monykalyn said:


> I also liked the cleaning of chairs between guest uses.


So now the pool attendant will earn his/her salary.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 23, 2020)

LisaRex said:


> Another COVID policy was the discontinuance of the mid-week tidy.  I could also live with that forever, as well, and declined it whenever possible even before COVID.
> 
> FYI, because I'm not immune to the negative effects this might have on employment, I tipped $40 when I checked out instead of the usual $20.  I hope it helped.


I don't think they have midweek tidy at MOW. For Marriott, that is a Hawaii thing.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 23, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think they have midweek tidy at MOW. For Marriott, that is a Hawaii thing.



Thanks.  In the room, they included a little flyer that said that they were discontinuing mid-stay housekeeping, so I assumed that they did.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 23, 2020)

LisaRex said:


> Thanks.  In the room, they included a little flyer that said that they were discontinuing mid-stay housekeeping, so I assumed that they did.


I think that is the mid-stay housekeeping for those willing to pay the fees for it or for those that have Marriott.com cash/points reservations.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 24, 2020)

LOL. Attribute it to the off season and a cooler than normal week at the beach. We were there Jul 4th week and there were people out there every morning at 5:30am actually sleeping in the chairs since it was still basically dark! This wasn’t a one time thing. Happened every morning while we were there. As long as one person stays with the chairs there’s not much management can do about it. It’s the entitlement mentality that some idiots are born with and some others work at feverishly!


----------



## zentraveler (Sep 24, 2020)

I love my mid-week tidy and eliminating it after covid would just seem like a management excuse, i.e. a way to save money.


----------



## bazzap (Sep 24, 2020)

zentraveler said:


> I love my mid-week tidy and eliminating it after covid would just seem like a management excuse, i.e. a way to save money.


For those MVC resorts where it is optional though, those who want it can have it and pay for it.
Many may not need or want it and this “should” offer a saving on MFs for all.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2020)

zentraveler said:


> I love my mid-week tidy and eliminating it after covid would just seem like a management excuse, i.e. a way to save money.


Eliminating it (where is is provided at no cost to the guest) is a way for the owners to save money on their yearly MFs.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 24, 2020)

bazzap said:


> For those MVC resorts where it is optional though, those who want it can have it and pay for it.
> Many may not need or want it and this “should” offer a saving on MFs for all.



Several years ago, my husband and I stayed at the Ritz-Carlton Half Moon Bay for a long weekend.  Housekeeping came in twice a day: in the morning to make the bed, and then again at night to turn down the bed and put a chocolate on my pillow.  Instead of feeling pampered, I felt harassed because I couldn't walk around in my underwear for fear of Jeeves walking in after a short knock. It was then that I realized that I'm not a Ritz kind of girl.  

So even though I don't own a TS anymore, I would definitely encourage making it an option.  They may be surprised how many people would pass on it, or would just be happy with a wet towel exchange.  (Having good dryers is essential for this to be an option.  When I stayed at Divi Aruba Phoenix, the dryer took 4 cycles to dry a load of towels.)


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 24, 2020)

Bucky said:


> Attribute it to the off season and a cooler than normal week at the beach. We were there Jul 4th week and there were people out there every morning at 5:30am actually sleeping in the chairs since it was still basically dark! This wasn’t a one time thing. Happened every morning while we were there. As long as one person stays with the chairs there’s not much management can do about it. It’s the entitlement mentality that some idiots are born with and some others work at feverishly!



The one day that we spent all day at the pool, we witnessed a family of 6 (middle-aged parents and their adults kids?) lounging together for most of the morning and afternoon. After lunch, the 4 younger adults announced that they were heading to the beach for a few hours, and took off, along with their towels.

Meanwhile, the 60ish mother got into the pool and started talking to some people.  Another couple approached the empty chairs and asked the husband, who was reading contentedly under his umbrella, if they could use those chairs.  He made the egriegous sin of saying "Sure."

The couple placed their towels on the chair and then went for a dip in the pool.  

The man's wife, a woman in her late 50s or 60s, returned and proceeded to berate her "stupid" and "idiotic" husband, Dave, for 5 solid minutes for "allowing" another couple to "take" THEIR chairs. My husband and I watched, our mouths agape.  Every time we thought that she was done, she'd turn around in her chair and upbraid him again.  I swear, I thought that she was going to start throwing punches.  My husband kept muttering, "He has to live with that woman." 

After about 10 minutes, the couple returned and immediately moved to new chairs, undoubtedly because they witnessed that woman lose her mind.  So she got exactly what she wanted, and all was well with her world again! 

Then another couple came up and, without asking, plopped themselves into the 2 newly vacated chairs.  We waited with bated breath to see if her head exploded...and she did nothing! Her husband held up his hands as if to say "WTF" and she just sat there, mute as a rock.

Oh, and the kids never did return to those precious chairs. 

I swear, they could make a reality show called "Beach Chair Drama."


----------



## controller1 (Sep 24, 2020)

LisaRex said:


> Several years ago, my husband and I stayed at the Ritz-Carlton Half Moon Bay for a long weekend.  Housekeeping came in twice a day: in the morning to make the bed, and then again at night to turn down the bed and put a chocolate on my pillow.  Instead of feeling pampered, I felt harassed because I couldn't walk around in my underwear for fear of Jeeves walking in after a short knock. It was then that I realized that I'm not a Ritz kind of girl.



The deadbolt lock on the door prevents those entrances after a short knock! As soon as we enter our timeshare/hotel room we lock the deadbolt.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 24, 2020)

controller1 said:


> The deadbolt lock on the door prevents those entrances after a short knock! As soon as we enter our timeshare/hotel room we lock the deadbolt.


Deadbolt locks are your protection.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Deadbolt locks are your protection.


They can still be overridden by an employee with the correct privileges assigned to their master key card. Unless it is a hard dedicated deadbolt. Though I haven't seen one of those at a Marriott timeshare in a long time.


----------



## NboroGirl (Sep 24, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Deadbolt locks are your protection.





dioxide45 said:


> They can still be overridden by an employee with the correct privileges assigned to their master key card. Unless it is a hard dedicated deadbolt. Though I haven't seen one of those at a Marriott timeshare in a long time.



As soon as we check into our room, we put the Do Not Disturb sign on our door.  That way no one bothers us, and it gives the appearance that someone is in the room which I think it makes it less likely that someone will enter our room without our permission to perhaps help themselves to our laptops or whatever.


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 24, 2020)

LisaRex said:


> Several years ago, my husband and I stayed at the Ritz-Carlton Half Moon Bay for a long weekend.  Housekeeping came in twice a day: in the morning to make the bed, and then again at night to turn down the bed and put a chocolate on my pillow.  Instead of feeling pampered, I felt harassed because I couldn't walk around in my underwear for fear of Jeeves walking in after a short knock. It was then that I realized that I'm not a Ritz kind of girl.


When I've stayed at the St. Regis they usually ask what time I would like housekeeping to come by and tidy the room.  I always set it for a time when I know I will be out. I never actually saw housekeeping at all - even in the hallways.  

Personally, it's a bit over the top and I'm not a high maintenance person, but having a butler deliver tea to your room on demand is pretty cool.


----------



## bazzap (Sep 24, 2020)

NboroGirl said:


> As soon as we check into our room, we put the Do Not Disturb sign on our door.  That way no one bothers us, and it gives the appearance that someone is in the room which I think it makes it less likely that someone will enter our room without our permission to perhaps help themselves to our laptops or whatever.


Some MVC resorts have “U” bar style locks inside the door.
We always use these, where installed but having watched this video whilst these will be a deterrent they certainly don’t seem to be foolproof!


----------



## zentraveler (Sep 24, 2020)

controller1 said:


> The deadbolt lock on the door prevents those entrances after a short knock! As soon as we enter our timeshare/hotel room we lock the deadbolt.



Also really easy to either put out the do not disturb sign, or let the desk/housekeeping know you don't want housekeeping or turn down. Places like the Four Seasons and the Ritz are good about making those things happen or not happen. Many hotels like that plan turn down when they know you have a dinner reservation also. They are also good about sending a.m. housekeeping at whatever time you tell them you want it.


----------



## rthib (Sep 24, 2020)

bazzap said:


> Some MVC resorts have “U” bar style locks inside the door.
> We always use these, where installed but having watched this video whilst these will be a deterrent they certainly don’t seem to be foolproof!


All hotel rooms have a way to get in. Security is just to deter or slow, not prevent.


----------



## californiagirl (Sep 25, 2020)

LisaRex I seriously laughed out loud to your account of the chair hog woman!!  Especially: “We waited with bated breath to see if her head exploded.”  What a nut case!


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 25, 2020)

Re deadbolts:  Yes, of course I know that a deadbolt can keep housekeeping out, but it would also lock my husband out, as I do shower in the morning. (It was one of those corporate-paid reward trips where employees have to attend on-site meetings throughout the morning, before everyone is liberated in the afternoon to go play golf.)   Another reason I'm not a Ritz girl:  I don't golf.  Oh, and there was a dress code, so you couldn't wear your workout clothes to the gym or walk through the hotel in your cover-up to get to the pool.  Give me a break.  

Another funny story about deadbolts.  ~5 years ago, another couple and we traveled to Arizona.  We'd booked one night in a two bedroom lockoff at the Westin Kierland villas, before heading off to Sedona the next day.   Unfortunately, our connecting flight was delayed by 3 hours, and we ended up arriving after midnight (3 AM our time), and we were deliriously tired.

The next morning, the other couple joined us on our lanai for coffee and to discuss our plans for the day.  They'd used the door that joins the two sides of the lockoff, but unfortunately, let it close, and it locked automatically, as adjoining doors usually do.  And they hadn't brought their room key with them.  We were all still in our jammies, so my husband had to get dressed and walk to the front desk to get another key.  And that’s when they realized that they'd also deadbolted their door to the outside the night before.  You know, for security.

Worst start to a trip, ever!

P.S.  The nice security guy finally got the u-shaped deadbolt unlocked with a tool that he'd personally created for the occasion.  I was glad to know that we weren't his first bone-headed guests.  So I can personally attest that the deadbolts are very secure, but not unbreakable!


----------



## controller1 (Sep 25, 2020)

LisaRex said:


> Re deadbolts:  Yes, of course I know that a deadbolt can keep housekeeping out, but it would also lock my husband out, as I do shower in the morning. (It was one of those corporate-paid reward trips where employees have to attend on-site meetings throughout the morning, before everyone is liberated in the afternoon to go play golf.)   Another reason I'm not a Ritz girl:  I don't golf.  Oh, and there was a dress code, so you couldn't wear your workout clothes to the gym or walk through the hotel in your cover-up to get to the pool.  Give me a break.
> 
> Another funny story about deadbolts.  ~5 years ago, another couple and we traveled to Arizona.  We'd booked one night in a two bedroom lockoff at the Westin Kierland villas, before heading off to Sedona the next day.   Unfortunately, our connecting flight was delayed by 3 hours, and we ended up arriving after midnight (3 AM our time), and we were deliriously tired.
> 
> ...



I bet you talked about this several times during that trip!


----------



## chunkygal (Sep 26, 2020)

I do laundry and make beds at home, so I always decline. I just ask for more bags or dishwasher detergent. I have never seen the benefit for cost. We usually generate more garbage and crumbs than I am willing to wait for someone else to deal with.
I'd like to see it permanently optional.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 26, 2020)

Before COVID-19, we liked fresh linen for our second week stay at the timeshare resort. Now we will just ask for fresh bathroom towels, wash cloths, kitchen towels, soap, trash bags and dishwasher detergent.

The down side of COVID-19, for the second week, I enjoyed going out to have brunch at a nice restaurant to start our new week. LOL..


----------



## bradj (Sep 26, 2020)

NboroGirl said:


> As soon as we check into our room, we put the Do Not Disturb sign on our door.  That way no one bothers us, and it gives the appearance that someone is in the room which I think it makes it less likely that someone will enter our room without our permission to perhaps help themselves to our laptops or whatever.


We've been vacationing with Hyatt for 20 years. Upon checking in, we request "no housekeeping." Sometimes for 2 weeks. "Do not disturb" sign goes on the door and stays there for the entire trip.  If we need anything we get it from the front desk or "lift" it from the maid's cart. We don't want anyone in our room EVER. As far as towels go, out of courtesy, we reuse the bath towels until we need replacements. Same with pool towels. 
As far as chair hogs go, when there are still folded up towels on a chair, I just move them. If the would be occupant finally shows up, which is sometimes never, I just tell them someone must have moved them. Yeah, I don't tell them it was me. I really like the idea of not allowing chair "reservations." Discourteous!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2020)

I never like Marriott's OceanWatch or Surf Club policies on chair reservations. I think Aruba Surf Club is the worst. Hand out personal tags for people to go down and reserve a chair as early as possible for everyone in their villa. Perhaps if they were not provided a tag, they may only reserve a few chairs instead one for all eight people. I get that it prevents people from reserving both a chair at the pool and the beach at the same time, but it is the worst resort for finding a pool lounger.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 26, 2020)

I would be happy if the pool policies for limited occupancy, wrist bands, etc. are something that survives covid.  Same with checking out equipment.  I know it costs a little more in labor, but I really hate the chair hog people........and you know who you are.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2020)

Big Matt said:


> I would be happy if the pool policies for limited occupancy, wrist bands, etc. are something that survives covid.  Same with checking out equipment.  I know it costs a little more in labor, but I really hate the chair hog people........*and you know who you are.*


None of them are Tuggers...


----------



## zentraveler (Sep 26, 2020)

bazzap and Dioxide45 (sorry having trouble with multi-quote) I can't argue with either of these positions and they make a lot of sense. I just hate to see hotels go the way of the airlines, causing us to be nickeled and dimed everywhere.  Saving $40 in a week for housekeeping just doesn't seem worth it in the overall scheme things and seems to cheapen the overall sense of a luxury property.

But reasonable minds can differ .


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2020)

zentraveler said:


> bazzap and Dioxide45 (sorry having trouble with multi-quote) I can't argue with either of these positions and they make a lot of sense. I just hate to see hotels go the way of the airlines, causing us to be nickeled and dimed everywhere.  Saving $40 in a week for housekeeping just doesn't seem worth it in the overall scheme things and seems to cheapen the overall sense of a luxury property.
> 
> But reasonable minds can differ .


Very few domestic Marriott Vacation Club resorts even have a midweek housekeeping. As far as I know it is only those resorts in Hawaii that do. Outside the US it is different. So they aren't really saving or changing anything domestically. I never really consider timeshare a luxury resort in the sense when. I actually prefer the pay per use types of service. If one wants mid week service, they can pay for it. For me, the same goes for activities. We see more and more activities being "free", but in reality all owners are paying for it, even those that don't use it. I guess the same could go for just about everything from the gym to the pool tables to tennis courts and volleyball and basketball. Some use them and some don't but all owners pay for them. I just see in room housekeeping as more of a personal service that one should be willing to pay extra themselves for if they want it and because it is labor intensive and labor is a high cost item for the resort.


----------



## bazzap (Sep 26, 2020)

zentraveler said:


> bazzap and Dioxide45 (sorry having trouble with multi-quote) I can't argue with either of these positions and they make a lot of sense. I just hate to see hotels go the way of the airlines, causing us to be nickeled and dimed everywhere.  Saving $40 in a week for housekeeping just doesn't seem worth it in the overall scheme things and seems to cheapen the overall sense of a luxury property.
> 
> But reasonable minds can differ .


I am not sure about the $40 per week housekeeping, as referenced previously.
At our Club Son Antem resort in 2020, where very sadly all 5 of our weeks were cancelled, for housekeeping alone we paid €207.82 per week for each 3 bed unit and €193.05 per week for each 2 bed unit.
So in total that was €994.79 or approx $1,157.34 housekeeping fees
Perhaps this is why the question of midweek / daily housekeeping grabs my attention?
Even so, I could agree to keeping the midweek housekeeping as a compromise if the daily housekeeping were made optional with a fee for those requiring it to reduce the total cost for all those who do not.


----------



## WBP (Sep 26, 2020)

TUG/MVC NOSTALGIA RE: CHAIR HOGS

This is one of my favourite videos on TUG. Compliments ofpwrshift at BeachPlace Towers in 2014. Do have a watch (and a good laugh):






How much of the BPT maintenance fee do you suppose was consumed by these leaches?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2020)

WBP said:


> TUG/MVC NOSTALGIA RE: CHAIR HOGS
> 
> This is one of my favourite videos on TUG. Compliments ofpwrshift at BeachPlace Towers in 2014. Do have a watch (and a good laugh):
> 
> ...


This was six years ago, surely things have got better. Shoot this is so long ago that it was even before they stopped allowing smoking at the pool as one guy had a cigar in is mouth.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> This was six years ago, surely things have got better. Shoot this is so long ago that it was even before they stopped allowing smoking at the pool as one guy had a cigar in is mouth.


Wait, nevermind, it was still happening as recently as two years go;


----------



## WBP (Sep 26, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Wait, nevermind, it was still happening as recently as two years go;





dioxide45 said:


> This was six years ago, surely things have got better. Shoot this is so long ago that it was even before they stopped allowing smoking at the pool as one guy had a cigar in is mouth.



Ah, but there's a way around the No Smoking Policy, it's a Medical Marijuana Card. Akin to the infamous Yorkshire Terrier with the Service Dog vest that was purchased at the Dollar Store. 

BUT, now there's a way out of wearing a mask. This one is beautiful:









						Mask Exemption Cards - Exemption Cards
					

Exemption Cards provides freedom loving Americans with products that assert our God given rights. Mask Exemption, Lanyards, Vaccine Exemption.



					maskexemption.cards
				




Almost as beautiful as my favorite gal of the Year 2020, the equivalent of the Pall Mall Cigarette Gal:

https://www.facebook.com/NowThisPolitics/videos/3283763021848700/


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 27, 2020)

WBP said:


> TUG/MVC NOSTALGIA RE: CHAIR HOGS
> 
> This is one of my favourite videos on TUG. Compliments ofpwrshift at BeachPlace Towers in 2014. Do have a watch (and a good laugh):
> 
> ...


I have seen this a many of times at BPT and cruise ship. LOL No.


----------



## bazzap (Sep 27, 2020)

WBP said:


> Ah, but there's a way around the No Smoking Policy, it's a Medical Marijuana Card. Akin to the infamous Yorkshire Terrier with the Service Dog vest that was purchased at the Dollar Store.
> 
> BUT, now there's a way out of wearing a mask. This one is beautiful:
> 
> ...











						Fact check: ADA does not provide blanket exemption from face mask requirements
					

The Americans with Disabilities Act does not provide blanket protections that allow people to assert they can't wear a mask.



					eu.usatoday.com


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 27, 2020)

What happen to the KISS THEORY.  LOL


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 27, 2020)

I wonder if they will be burying folks with their "mask exemption cards" ?

After all, the lack of using a mask is likely to have led them to their death......



.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 27, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I wonder if they will be burying folks with their "mask exemption cards" ?
> 
> After all, the lack of using a mask is likely to have led them to their death......
> 
> ...



Actually the lack of using a mask might lead to others' deaths since the mask is meant to protect others not the wearer as in a surgical mask doesn't protect the surgeon but protects the patient.


----------



## WBP (Sep 27, 2020)

Back to the Chair Hogs, I think MVC has done a very good job with Social Distancing at the pools of the resorts that we have visited, taking into account, that it is difficult to entirely control human behaviour. Perhaps, one "lesson learned" from Covid 19, has been in steps to strengthen MVC's operations infrastructure. In my experience, it seems that MVC is definitely taking their lead from Marriott International/Marriott Lodging, which, in my opinion, they should be, given that Marriott International/Marriott Lodging is the best in the business.


----------



## blahblah18 (Sep 28, 2020)

Bucky said:


> It’s the entitlement mentality that some idiots are born with and some others work at feverishly!



This describes Chair Hogs _perfectly_.

They're evil, despicable people.  Anyone who gets up early in the morning ... in order to block off a bunch of pool chairs from other guests ... only for all/most of those chairs to remain empty for a good portion of the day ... they're just awful, horrible people with a massive sense of entitlement.

And that same sense of entitlement seems to prevent them from having any empathy at all for all of the people around them.  Chair Hoggery is less about 'reserving' chairs for you and your family, and more about blocking other people from ever being able to use them.  It's like it's some primitive urge to grab territory for themselves.



LisaRex said:


> So adieu to 7am pilgrimages to the pool area with an armful of towels that boorish guests used to do every day to “reserve” their preferred seat.
> ...
> These are two policies that I hope remain after the pandemic passes into history.



Re the Chair Hogs, wow, I hope that sticks around forever.

Sadly, I doubt it.  Frankly, chair-hoggery really doesn't have impact on respiratory viruses or how they spread or the risk of Covid.  It'll be hard for properties to make it stick based on health grounds.

And the entitlement and arrogance of Chair Hogs runs very, very deep.  As soon as they're back near a pool, they'll snap back to their old ways.

Personally, I think any the main job of pool staff should be to bag up any and all personal possessions left unattended at a pool for more than 60 minutes. (Not 61 or 62 minutes.  60.  No more.  No grace period.)  Toss their stuff directly in the lost and found.  And if they're not claimed that same day, toss it in the garbage.  Do that consistently throughout the day, each every day -- and Chair Hogs will give up.


----------



## zentraveler (Sep 28, 2020)

blahblah18 said:


> This describes Chair Hogs _perfectly_.
> 
> They're evil, despicable people.  Anyone who gets up early in the morning ... in order to block off a bunch of pool chairs from other guests ... only for all/most of those chairs to remain empty for a good portion of the day ... they're just awful, horrible people with a massive sense of entitlement.
> 
> ...



As someone with a long and deep history practicing in the mental health world I second the sentiment that this is not just about "getting" the chairs. It is about having them available under one's control and preventing  others from having them. But since I am not treating any of these people and Marriott (and others) are likely to remain unwilling to antagonize paying guests (of the "do you know who I am" variety), there is not likely to be a change in this. 

But United started the trend to drop change fees, so who know? Maybe some hotel system will do the same with this widely despised practice. We can hope!


----------



## Dean (Sep 28, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I never like Marriott's OceanWatch or Surf Club policies on chair reservations. I think Aruba Surf Club is the worst. Hand out personal tags for people to go down and reserve a chair as early as possible for everyone in their villa. Perhaps if they were not provided a tag, they may only reserve a few chairs instead one for all eight people. I get that it prevents people from reserving both a chair at the pool and the beach at the same time, but it is the worst resort for finding a pool lounger.


I can't speak for OW but we've enjoyed the system at Surfclub.  The tags are nice so there's no question who's involved and honestly, I've seen them police chairs that were unattended for an extended period more than most, probably more than all we've been to pre-covid.  Not that anyone I've seen does it well.  That said, anything that is workable and dramatically reduces this issue can only be good, esp if it's consistent over time and across resorts.  The family saw first hand how some can act when they feel entitled on our last Aruba trip when the staff removed items and the person came back later and thought our family had been the culprits.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 29, 2020)

Dean said:


> The family saw first hand how some can act when they feel entitled on our last Aruba trip when the staff removed items and the person came back later and thought our family had been the culprits.



Oh, do tell what happened! Did it end up in fisticuffs?


----------



## Dean (Sep 29, 2020)

LisaRex said:


> Oh, do tell what happened! Did it end up in fisticuffs?


No nothing as dramatic but given it was all ladies (well all female anyway), it could have been a good cat fight.  LOL.  Actually I wasn't there, I got it all second hand, bummer.  Once she was told it was the staff that took her things she calmed down pretty quickly as I was told.  I've seen LOT'S of inappropriate behavior over the years with timeshares (and otherwise).  Probably the worst and most by volume have been related to villa assignments with DVC and Marriott.  To be honest I don't have much tolerance for entitlement mentality, just follow the rules and treat others as you'd expect to be treated solves most issues.


----------

